# Randolph County



## Cole Henry (May 8, 2014)

I guess we will start a new Randolph county thread.. Does anybody have any reports of the turkey hunting the past week or so??


----------



## Mako 17 (Oct 26, 2014)

Anyone hunt this weekend in Randolph, Calhoun or Terrell county?I'm trying to find out if the White Oak acorns are dropping. I was talking to a fellow in Albany yesterday and he said the white Oaks were raining down in Lee county.


----------



## julian faedo (Oct 26, 2014)

I hunting in Calhoun County the white acorns are dropping in are place, but it looks like we have a weak acorn crop over all


----------



## blkbow111 (Oct 26, 2014)

Mako, I hunt Cuthbert and did notice white acorns on the ground. Will be back there this Thursday for a long weekend hunt.

Happy Hunting


----------



## jam (Oct 26, 2014)

A few were starting to drop last weekend in Webster and this weekend they were dropping a little more! Another week I figure they will be in full swing!


----------



## southernman13 (Oct 27, 2014)

*Randolph*

We're in cuthbert and there just starting. Actually found one yesterday that was dropping real good.


----------



## Cole Henry (Oct 28, 2014)

In Cuthbert also and they are just starting to drop really good at our place.


----------

